# Ten Inch New York Cheesecake



## Cief Lonwind of the North (Jun 7, 2021)

Long ago, I purchased a cheesecake cookbook by author Sylvia Sure. It has the best New York style cheesecake I've had, except for the Hollywood , Ca. Cheesecake Factory. I modified the recipe to work with my 10" springform pan. The classic uses sweetened sour cream to top the custard. I've used key lime custard, lemon curd, blueberry pie filling, and other toppings for my cheesecakes. You can even put apple pie filling on the bottom before adding the cheesecake batter to the graham cracker crust. Here's the basic recipe, and instructions. Enjoy.

*10 Inch New York Cheesecake*

Bob's Creamier New York Cheesecake

Ingredients:
*Crust:
1 1/4 cups graham cracker crumbs.
4 tbs. sugar
8 tbs. real butter
*
Filling:
*6 - 8oz. pkg. cream cheese
1 1/2 cups sour cream
2 tsp. vanilla
1 1/8 cups sugar
3 tbs. Cornstarch
1/2 cup milk
3 large eggs.

Preheat oven to 450 degrees F.

Melt the butter and combine with the remaining crust ingredients. Spread evenly across the bottom and sides of either a 10 inch round spring-form pan, or a 9 inch square spring-form pan. Place pan with crust into the freezer for ten minutes.

Place the cream cheese in a large, microwave safe bowl and heat on high for 1 minute in the microwave to soften. Beat in the remaining ingredients until the filling is silky smooth. This is easier of course with an immersion blender, a mixer, or a wire whisk.

Pour the filling into the pie crust and smooth until the top is evenly distributed and flat. Place into the hot oven and bake for 15 minutes. Then, reduce heat to 180 degrees and bake for 55 minutes. Test the cheesecake by gently jiggling the pan. The cheesecake custard should jiggle slightly. If too runny, bake for another 7 to 10 minutes. Do not bake until the custard is firm. Tat will result in a very dense custard that will crack on top as it cools. Turn off the oven and partially open the oven door. The pie will continue cooking and become firm, yet creamy. Let the cheesecake cool with the oven until it reaches room temperature. Top with your favorite cheesecake topping.

This cheesecake is still creamy when chilled before serving. My youngest daughter told me that this was the best cheesecake I'd ever made. My wife echoed the compliment. Last night was a good night. I was able to give my best to my family, and that makes me feel very good indeed. Besides, I now have my very own cheesecake recipe. Hmmmm, which will they carve on my tombstone, "Here lies the Pancake King." Or, "Here lies the Cheesecake King". Or maybe one of my kids will put "Here lies my Dad, the teller of the cheesiest dad jokes on the planet."

Just because I can, I give you a yummy, no-bake version, with the added flavor of lemon/key lime. Enjoy.
*
*Lemon/Key Lime Cheesecake*

This desert is comprised of a standard Graham Cracker crust filled with a lemon/lime. key lime custard and is topped with a very rich and creamy, home-made no-bake cheesecake.

*Graham Cracker Crust *
2 cups Graham Cracker Crumbs
1/4 cup Granulated Sugar
1/4 cup Butter -- melted

*Lemon-Lime-Key Lime Pie Custard Ingredients*:
2 cans Sweetened Condensed Milk
¼ cup Key Lime Juice
¼ cup Lime Juice
½ cup Lemon Juice
8 Eggs

Preheat the oven to 425 F.

Combine the crust ingredients, mix completely, and press into a 10 inch springform pan until the sides and bottom are evenly covered. Place into the hot oven and bake for seven minutes. Remove from the oven and let cool while making the filling. Reduce oven heat to 350 F.

You will need three mixing bowls for this next part. Separate the eggs and place 4 of the yolks into 1 of the bowls. Place the other four into a second bowl, with all of the whites going into the third bowl. Save the the egg whites for making pancakes, or add to egg-drop soup.

Add 1 can of condensed milk to one bowl, and the other can to the other bowl. Combine the key lime, and lime juice and pour into one of the bowls. Add the lemon juice to the other bowl. Stir each bowl with a balloon whisk until everything is combined and smooth. Add a bit of green food coloring to the lime mixture to liven the color.

Alternately pour the two mixtures into the graham cracker pie crust, swirling into pretty patterns. Place the pie into the oven and bake for twenty to twenty-five minutes. To insure that the custard is completely set, test with a toothpick. Insert it into the pie and then remove it. If it comes out clean, then the pie is done. Remove from the oven and let cool.

*No-Bake Cheesecake Filling Ingredients:*
4 - 8 oz. pkg. Cream Cheese
4 packets Knox Unflavored Gelatin
2 cups Heavy Cream
1 cup Sour Cream
2 cups Sugar
2 tsp. Vanilla Extract

Heat the cream until it just starts to boil. Reduce the heat so simmer and add the gelatin. Stir until the gelatin is completely dissolved. Place the cream cheese into a microwave safe bowl and heat on the highest setting for 1 minute, or until the cream cheese is soft. Add the cream/gelatin mixture to the bowl. Be careful not to splash the hot milk onto yourself Add the remaining ingredients and stir until well mixed and very smooth.

Carefully, gently, pour the cheesecake filling over the lemon/lime pie filling, making two separate layers. Place the pie into the refrigerator and let cool for at least 3 hours before serving. If you want, you can garnish this pie with lemon and lime zest curls, or with fresh strawberry slices. You can also spread your favorite pie filling over the top, or whipped cream. But however you serve it, this one is a winner.

*Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North of the North*


----------

